# The Wright Stuff Channel 5



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Can anybody tell me what has happened to Corinne who used to read out the numbers?

I know it's sad but I'm curious to know where she's gone!!!

Thanks x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dont watch it much but wasnt one of them pregnant?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Lou G said:


> Can anybody tell me what has happened to Corinne who used to read out the numbers?
> 
> I know it's sad but I'm curious to know where she's gone!!!
> 
> Thanks x x


I have no clue however i wanted to know too as i liked her!

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

EBW1969 said:


> dont watch it much but wasnt one of them pregnant?


Think your on about Lowri Turner who was preg? or you could be right! (Lowri Turner was preg a while ago)

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I have tried googling her and fund her own website however nowt about it on there

Korin nolan is her full name

x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Have just spoke to a contact from the Wright stuff and Korin has moved on to pastures new.
She left the show a couple of weeks ago apparantly.

Kimx x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Lou

As Kim wrote, she left a couple of weeks ago. She didnt announce she was leaving in advance, apparently just left at the end of one of the friday shows with a little 5 mins "Koring is leaving" bit, so when I watched on the monday she was already gone and it wasnt mentioned!

R
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

MJ it wasnt Lowri...I know Lowri..doesnt mean it was Korin though   maybe I am talking about a completely different show....but I thought there was a lady doing the phones who pointed at her bump one day.....


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow - thanks!

I think the pregnant lady was a stand-in for Korin.  God, where has she gone  She's been there for years!

I always thought that Matthew fancied her!

x x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

God I am going to sound like such an anorak....

There was a pg lady doing the phones is was Phina Orucho (spelling....) she has been a panelist and is an actress think she was in footballers wives but didnt watch it, might have been in Im a Celebrity too.
She was about 8 1/2 months and kept getting the numbers wrong and blaming it on her bump!!!!    

She did the first week after Korin left, and then this new blond one is here.
And Lou, I agree - im sure Matthew was after Korin!!!!!


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, it was her from Footy Wives!  She was useless.  Bring back Korin!!!!!

x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I always thought Matthew fancied a bit of her too    - I do miss Korin, the new girl just isn't the same!


----------

